# My first bacon...



## JanB (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi this is my first smoking attend and I'm trying to smoke bacon...
Last Saturday I start curing process and was doing that for 5 days...
After that I was drying for 2 days at fridge and start smoking today.
It smoking already for 15 hrs on apple pellets.
Smoker temperature is from 47f to 73f
Planning to smoke tomorrow for few more hours to get nicer color.
But bacon is still feel kind of moist (wet) is that ok? Or by tomorrow smoking more is gonna dry more?
Thank you


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 8, 2020)

Well you didnt say how you cured it.  I do 14 days with a dry cure.    Your cold smoking, thats good.   The meat will still be moist.    When your done smoking, rest in the fridge for a week.  It will let the meat dry more.   Your doing good.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 8, 2020)

Looks good to me.


----------



## fished (Feb 9, 2020)

Looks good to me also.  I just sliced my last one yesterday and will smoke another one today.  I cure mine for 12 days.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 9, 2020)

I cure my maple-honey bacon in Ziploc bags for6 days in the fridge. Your bacon looks to be doing fine to me. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Feb 9, 2020)

How did you cure it? I usually go at least 10 days for the cure. You could cut off a small piece and do a fry test to check the progress.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 9, 2020)

I usually go 2 weeks with a dry cure. Then a 3-4 day rest in the fridge uncovered. Than 10 hours of cold smoke, then another 3-4 days uncovered in the fridge. Then into the freezer for a couple of hours & slice with a meat slicer. But there are sure plenty of ways to make bacon, & my way is just one of them.
Al


----------



## JanB (Feb 9, 2020)

I cure with:
5% insta cure salt
2% sugar
0.5% black pepper
0.3% garlic powder
0.1% paprika
0.1% crushed red pepper

It was 12lb of pork belly and I was turning over in fridge for 5 days...
You guys think is not cured and can get bad?
Thank you
Today is my second day smoking that bacon


----------



## JanB (Feb 9, 2020)

Today progress


----------



## daveomak (Feb 9, 2020)

I have found 14 days dry curing, cold smoke twice for ~6 hour, then refer rest for another ~7 days on a wire rack give an awesome depth of flavor...


----------



## JanB (Feb 9, 2020)

Ok I just pull that from smoker.
Yesterday I smoke that for 15 hrs and today for 9 extra hours.
Still kinda soft and moist...
You guys think I didn't cure that long? It's still raw? Or is safe to eat?
Please
Thank you


----------



## daveomak (Feb 10, 2020)

What temp was the meat ???  
When I smoke my bacon, I smoke it below 70F for a day or two....   The meat is not cooked....
Then I put in the freezer for ~2 hours and slice when it gets firmed up...
Then I bake it on a wire rack in the oven to cook....

Slabs resting in the refer for 7 days AFTER the smoke...  concentrates the flavor...






Bacon with a maple syrup glaze..  Makes for great snack sticks...


----------



## JanB (Feb 10, 2020)

Hi.
Thank you for help...
Meat temperature was in 40s and 50s 
Yesterday I was done smoking Soo I put in fridge and today was already more firm...
I got slise to try and was pretty good...
How long I should have that bacon to sit in fridge before slicing?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 11, 2020)

I leave mine for about 7 days...  I like it dried out a bit more than the grocery store stuff...  More akin to 1950's slab bacon we used to eat...


----------



## JanB (Feb 18, 2020)

Bacon came out pretty good...
Good texture and taste.
Next time I'm try to cure it for 10 days.


----------



## UrbanCowgill (Apr 20, 2020)

Just saying, it looks good but my preference would be to fry it up a bit.  Love a good cold Yuengling too!


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 20, 2020)

I dry cure my bacon for at least 12 days but trying to make 14 days.....but your bacon looks pretty darn good to me! Well done.


----------



## JanB (Apr 21, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> I dry cure my bacon for at least 12 days but trying to make 14 days.....but your bacon looks pretty darn good to me! Well done.


Thank you


----------



## JanB (Apr 21, 2020)

Quick question...
What is highest safe temp for cold smoking bacon? Outside and in smoker and internal in meat?
Anyone please???


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 21, 2020)

JanB said:


> Quick question...
> What is highest safe temp for cold smoking bacon? Outside and in smoker and internal in meat?
> Anyone please???



As long as its cured it dont need to be a certain temp to cold smoke out side or inside the smoker.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 21, 2020)

cold smoke less than 70F...  Keep it above 52F..





__





						Cold smoking
					

Cold smoking is one of the oldest preservation methods




					www.meatsandsausages.com
				




You want thin, very thin smoke....


----------

